

BookingBubble – Easy meeting room booking system - BogdanUK
http://www.bookingbubble.com/

======
kfk
I am very ashamed to say this, but what about outlook calendar integration? In
many big companies rooms are still booked that way... also, maybe you want to
make your page customizable so that you can put the company's logo. Finally,
login: if I am using a company's laptop, I don't want to remember a password
for each service I use.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
No shame there at all: I dislike Outlook, but calendar and resource manage in
Exchange is pretty frikkin' awesome. Microsoft got that right a long time ago,
no one comes close yet. AFAIK. YMMV. IANAL, but that's not really relevant.

------
pan69
What exactly is the difference between this one and the one you posted a few
hours ago?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8441863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8441863)

~~~
BogdanUK
BookingOctopus is a custom service for building booking systems from one of
our clients.

------
BogdanUK
Integrating Outlook I think is an awesome idea. Thank you!

------
simonmales
MVP?

~~~
BogdanUK
MVP for BookingBubble will be ready in around 1 month, if this was the
question.

